

DigitalOcean down (site, admin panels) - ryanthejuggler
https://www.digitalocean.com/?729

======
jsherer
I host Minimal Reader on Digital Ocean and have to seriously reconsider them
for production use at this point. I'm considering switching back to AWS, but
want to explore my options. Do any of you have recommendations on an
equivalently priced alternative?

~~~
jread
Linode

~~~
jsherer
Linode seems pretty equivalently priced, especially with their new SSDs. Do
you know how their reliability is?

------
jread
NY2 appears to be down (again) [https://cloudharmony.com/status-for-
digitalocean](https://cloudharmony.com/status-for-digitalocean) \- other
regions are still up

------
fideloper
Status page:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

------
heavymark
Had to explain to clients last time this happened only a week or so ago and
now have to explain again. Not good.

~~~
beering
Will you be explaining how you didn't set up redundancy in the system to
handle inevitable outages?

